# Zentrierung mit Drehmomentregelung CU240



## MCPC10 (23 Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Experten,
Ich hab da mal wieder eine Frage. 
Wir steuern aktuell eine Zentrierung (CU240 / Geberlose Vektorregelung (Drehzahl)) an, jedoch passiert es ab und zu das der FU in Störung Überdrehzahl geht.
Das komische ist das der FU über die Solldrehzahl geht. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, wenn er sein Drehmoment erreicht bremst er und sonst geht er bis zur Solldrehzahl.
Anbei ist noch en Trace vom FU.

Wenn jemand eine bessere Idee zum ansteuern einer Palettenzentrierung hat, sei es U/f... (muss halt nur mit einer CU240-2PN möglich sein), würde ich mich auch freuen xD.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mike


----------



## Heinileini (23 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine bessere Idee zum ansteuern einer Palettenzentrierung hat, sei es U/f... (muss halt nur mit einer CU240-2PN möglich sein), würde ich mich auch freuen xD.


Sorry, aber ich habe noch nicht einmal verstanden, welches Deine Idee ist, die es zu toppen gilt!?
Was passiert beim Zentrieren und was hat der Antrieb damit zu tun?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine bessere Idee zum ansteuern einer Palettenzentrierung hat, sei es U/f... (muss halt nur mit einer CU240-2PN möglich sein), würde ich mich auch freuen xD.


Vielleicht erzählst du mal etwas mehr, damit wir es auch verstehen. An unseren Palettierern setzen wir auch Palettenzentrierungen ein, allerdings pneumatisch. Elektrische Lösungen habe ich im Feld so auch noch nicht gesehen ( also für eine normale Palettenzentrierung ).


----------



## MCPC10 (23 Juni 2021)

Also die Zentrierung ist ein Motor der an einer Kette hängt und damit die Zentrierarme schließt wodrin die Palette dann steht.
Da ich den Motor aber nicht zuweit zu drehen lassen kann (Kettenspannung) ist der FU in Drehzahlregelung mit Momentenbegrenzung.
Aber beim Zufahren kommt es mal vor, dass der FU in Störung geht (wegen Überdrehzahl).


----------



## Heinileini (23 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Da ich den Motor aber nicht zuweit zu drehen lassen kann (Kettenspannung) ist der FU in Drehzahlregelung mit Momentenbegrenzung.


Woher kommt die SollDrehzahl? Ist die konstant vorgegeben oder kommt die aus einem Regler?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2021)

> Aber beim Zufahren kommt es mal vor, dass der FU in Störung geht (wegen Überdrehzahl).


Überdrehzahl oder eher Überlast?
Oder n-Überwachung?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2021)

Wie erkennt ihr die Endposition? Also Position geschlossen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2021)

wegen "Überdrehzahl" :
hast du denn keine maximale Drehzahl eingetragen ?
Aus deinen Kurven werde ich aber auch nicht so recht schlau ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie erkennt ihr die Endposition? Also Position geschlossen?


eine Position macht hier ja eigentlich keinen Sinn - ggf. Motorstrom (oder DM) ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> eine Position macht hier ja eigentlich keinen Sinn...


Deshalb frage ich ja.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie erkennt ihr die Endposition? Also Position geschlossen?


Für mich klingt das nach Fahren gegen FestAnschlag ... also Drehmoment bzw. Strom als Auslöser.


----------



## MCPC10 (23 Juni 2021)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten 



> Woher kommt die SollDrehzahl? Ist die konstant vorgegeben oder kommt die aus einem Regler?


Die ist Fix. (so um 2800u/min)



> Überdrehzahl oder eher Überlast?


Überdrehzahl



> hast du denn keine maximale Drehzahl eingetragen ?


Doch, aber wenn ich Soll 2800u/min hab Beschleunigt der trotzdem laut Trace auf 3162u/min.



> Wie erkennt ihr die Endposition? Also Position geschlossen?


Istdrehmoment größer als X (ist immer ein bisschen kleiner als die begrenzung) ist dann sag ich ist zu oder ein Endschalter wird erreicht.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Doch, aber wenn ich Soll 2800u/min hab Beschleunigt der trotzdem laut Trace auf 3162u/min.


Klingt so, als würde der Antrieb versuchen, auf das angegebene Drehmoment zu regeln und ggfs die Drehzahl begrenzen, statt umgekehrt?


----------



## MCPC10 (23 Juni 2021)

Ja aber in einer Drehzahlregelung ist das doch garnicht möglich, oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2021)

Wenn du abschaltest bei DM >= x ... wer trifft denn diese Entscheidung ? Der Regler oder die SPS ?
Wenn die SPS dann mach doch einfach Drehzahlregelung mit DM-Begrenzung (ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob der Regler das kann) ...


----------



## MCPC10 (23 Juni 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wenn du abschaltest bei DM >= x ... wer trifft denn diese Entscheidung ? Der Regler oder die SPS ?
> Wenn die SPS dann mach doch einfach Drehzahlregelung mit DM-Begrenzung (ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob der Regler das kann) ...


Also aktuell ist es so das der FU bei einem Drehmoment zbsp: 1.5Nm begrenzen soll. Dann soll, wenn das Drehmoment größer als 1.4Nm ist für eine bestimmte Zeit (250ms), der Motor wieder auffahren (Solange bleibt der Sollwert stehen).


----------



## Heinileini (23 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Also aktuell ist es so das der FU bei einem Drehmoment zbsp: 1.5Nm begrenzen soll. Dann soll, wenn das Drehmoment größer als 1.4Nm ist für eine bestimmte Zeit (250ms), der Motor wieder auffahren (Solange bleibt der Sollwert stehen).


Du schreibst, was der Motor tun soll, aber nicht, was er tatsächlich tut. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er ausgerechnet dann mit zu hoher Drehzahl fährt, wenn er in die DrehmomentBegrenzung läuft. Zeig uns doch bitte mal in Deinem Diagramm die Stelle, an der der Fehler auftritt.
Tritt der Fehler auf nach der RichtungsUmkehr, wenn er beginnt die ZentrierArme zu öffnen? Wird der Motor dann quasi durch "FederKraft" generatorisch betrieben?


----------



## MCPC10 (23 Juni 2021)

Das passiert laut Trace in dem Moment wo die PZ zufährt und noch kein Drehmoment erreicht hat, also in der Beschleunigung.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Juni 2021)

Hmmm, dort sehe ich, dass der DrehzahlSollwert "in die Waagerechte" geht, also konstant bleibt und sich der Drehzahl-Istwert munter weiter zu noch negativeren Werten verändert, und der DrehmomentSollwert (ungeglättet) mit konstanter ÄnderungsGeschwindigkeit von Minus-Irgendwas sich auf 0 zubewegt. Und dann kommt die 250-ms-Pause, ehe die Drehrichtung umgekehrt wird.
Erklären kann ich mir das Verhalten nicht, wenn tatsächlich der Motor drehzahlgeregelt arbeitet. Die Ist-Drehzahl sollte viel enger der Soll-Drehzahl folgen.
Das Verhalten sieht auch nicht nach "Austrudeln" aus, da sich die IstGeschwindigkeit in der falschen Richtung weiterentwickelt.
Bei irgendwelchen Rückwirkungen aus der Mechanik müsste auch ein "Gegenlenken" des Sollwertes zu sehen sein.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Also aktuell ist es so das der FU bei einem Drehmoment zbsp: 1.5Nm begrenzen soll. Dann soll, wenn das Drehmoment größer als 1.4Nm ist für eine bestimmte Zeit (250ms), der Motor wieder auffahren (Solange bleibt der Sollwert stehen).


Jetzt muss ich da dann doch nochmal einhaken :
Dein Regler soll das DM auf 1,5 Nm begrenzen ...? Wirklich 1,5 Nm oder 1,5 kNm - also 1500 Nm ?
Dann schreib doch mal etwas zur eingebauten Physik - also was für ein Motor (Leistung, Drehzahl) und hat er ein Getriebe (Übersetzung) ?
Irgendwie sagt mir mein Gefühl, dass das Ganze so gar nicht funktionieren kann.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MCPC10 (24 Juni 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich da dann doch nochmal einhaken :
> Dein Regler soll das DM auf 1,5 Nm begrenzen ...? Wirklich 1,5 Nm oder 1,5 kNm - also 1500 Nm ?
> Dann schreib doch mal etwas zur eingebauten Physik - also was für ein Motor (Leistung, Drehzahl) und hat er ein Getriebe (Übersetzung) ?
> Irgendwie sagt mir mein Gefühl, dass das Ganze so gar nicht funktionieren kann.
> ...


Begrenzungen:
0.83Nm

Motordaten:
1.61Nm
0.12kW
400V
0.41A
0.64 cos phi
50Hz
1380 u/min

Getriebe:
Kann ich so nicht sagen da ich nicht Vorort bin und keine Mechanischen Pläne hab.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juni 2021)

OK ... ein bisschen einsilbig ...
Ich mag mich ja nun täuschen und ich weiß ja auch nicht was für Paletten du so zentrieren willst - vielleicht wiegen die ja nur ein paar Gramm (also keine Kilogramm !!!).
Jedenfalls würde ich sagen, dass falls du da Euro-Paletten oder etwas ähnliches zentrierst, du wesentlich mehr Kraft als 1,61 Nm benötigst. Jetzt kann es natürlich sein, dass dein Motor ein tolles Getriebe dran hat (mit einer ordentlichen Übersetzung) ... nur je größer die Übersetzung des Getriebes ist umso weniger bekommt der Antriebsregler noch von der vom Motor aufzuwendenden Kraft mit.
Ich denke mal, dass dein Problem von daher rührt ...
Also :  vielleicht machst du dich doch mal über die verbaute Physik schlau ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Heinileini (24 Juni 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... nur je größer die Übersetzung des Getriebes ist umso weniger bekommt der Antriebsregler noch von der vom Motor aufzuwendenden Kraft mit.
> Ich denke mal, dass dein Problem von daher rührt ...
> Also :  vielleicht machst du dich doch mal über die verbaute Physik schlau ...


Die Physik bzw. die mechanische Ausführung ist und bleibt interessant (und für uns rätselhaft).
Das Getriebe hat sicherlich Einfluss, aber ich stelle mir auch vor, dass z.B. durch Hebel dafür gesorgt wird, dass die Kraft, mit der das "Paket" zentriert wird, alles andere als proportional zum MotorDrehmoment sein könnte.

Das Festnageln des DrehzahlSollwertes ohne deutliche Auswirkung auf den DrehzahlIstwert lässt mich aber nach wie vor daran zweifeln, dass der Motor zur Zeit tatsächlich Geschwindigkeits-geregelt ist ... 
Egal, ob der Motor, wenn er die SollDrehzahl erreicht, fast leer läuft oder gegen einen kleinen oder grossen Widerstand arbeitet oder sogar generatorisch arbeitet, nichts spricht dafür, dass der Regler einer weiteren Erhöhung der Drehzahl nicht entgegenwirken kann. 
Sehr mysteriös. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## MCPC10 (25 Juni 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> OK ... ein bisschen einsilbig ...
> Ich mag mich ja nun täuschen und ich weiß ja auch nicht was für Paletten du so zentrieren willst - vielleicht wiegen die ja nur ein paar Gramm (also keine Kilogramm !!!).
> Jedenfalls würde ich sagen, dass falls du da Euro-Paletten oder etwas ähnliches zentrierst, du wesentlich mehr Kraft als 1,61 Nm benötigst. Jetzt kann es natürlich sein, dass dein Motor ein tolles Getriebe dran hat (mit einer ordentlichen Übersetzung) ... nur je größer die Übersetzung des Getriebes ist umso weniger bekommt der Antriebsregler noch von der vom Motor aufzuwendenden Kraft mit.
> Ich denke mal, dass dein Problem von daher rührt ...
> ...


Hab vergessen zu erwähnen das der nur leere Paletten zentriert  Ups xD


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Hab vergessen zu erwähnen das der nur leere Paletten zentriert  Ups xD


Leere Palette wiegt auch einiges, vor allem wenn sie feucht ist und sie sich dadurch wegen der erhöhten Reibwerte noch schwerer schieben lässt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2021)

MCPC10 schrieb:


> Hab vergessen zu erwähnen das der nur leere Paletten zentriert  Ups xD


Ich muss dir gestehen, dass ich auch nicht von vollen Paletten ausgegangen bin.
Ein bisschen wirkt es so auf mich als wenn das System sich so verhält wie es auch nur kann ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich muss dir gestehen, dass ich auch nicht von vollen Paletten ausgegangen bin.
> Ein bisschen wirkt es so auf mich als wenn das System sich so verhält wie es auch nur kann ...


Ich bin auch nicht von vollen ausgegangen, da schiebt man auch nicht mehr viel 😉


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juni 2021)

Warum eigentlich der Aufwand mit Umrichter, Motor...

Warum habt ihr nicht einfach eine pneumatische Zentrierung verbaut? Ist mechanisch ein ähnlicher Aufwand, elektrisch und vom SPS-Programm ein deutlich kleinerer Aufwand, leicht zu reparieren.....


----------



## Heinileini (25 Juni 2021)

Irgendwie treten wir hier auf der Stelle ...
Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass die max. Drehzahl nicht als AbsolutWert eingegeben werden muss, sondern für beide Drehrichtungen separat mit entsprechenden Vorzeichen?


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2021)

Blöde Idee:
Überdrehzahl kommt auch u.U. wenn er nicht schnell genug Bremsen kann.


----------



## MCPC10 (28 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich der Aufwand mit Umrichter, Motor...
> 
> Warum habt ihr nicht einfach eine pneumatische Zentrierung verbaut? Ist mechanisch ein ähnlicher Aufwand, elektrisch und vom SPS-Programm ein deutlich kleinerer Aufwand, leicht zu reparieren.....


Wenn es nach mir gänge wäre es so, aber unser Auftraggeber will keine Pneumatik sehen .


----------



## MCPC10 (28 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Blöde Idee:
> Überdrehzahl kommt auch u.U. wenn er nicht schnell genug Bremsen kann.


Das könnte auch sein, dann müsste ich auch mal den Zwischenkreis tracen.


----------



## Holzmichl (28 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Überdrehzahl kommt auch u.U. wenn er nicht schnell genug Bremsen kann.


Oder wenn eine Kette schwingt/schlägt, der Antrieb auf Vector-Regelung parametriert ist und der FU versucht das Schwingen auszuregeln.


----------



## zako (28 Juni 2021)

.... Motorüberdrehzahl? Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber Du hast einen recht kleinen Motor und bist geberlos unterwegs. Der Drehzahlistwert wird nur übers Motormodell berechnet (wobei bei so kleinen Motoren durchaus Nichtlinearitäten oder keine thermische Ausgewogenheit im Motor möglich sind). Hast Du womöglich schon Meldungen wie "Motor gekippt" etc. wegparametriert?
Ggf. nochmal neu in Betrieb nehmen: Zunächst Leitungswiderstand bestimmen (berechnen) und eintragen, dann stehende und abschließend drehende Messung durchführen. Vorteilhaft ist es bei der CU240 auch, wenn der Drehzahlsollwert gut zum -istwert passt.
Womöglich ist es einfacher eine CU310-2 aufzuschnappen und einen Geber am Motor anzubauen (falls das noch geht).


----------



## poitouesel (28 Juni 2021)

Hallo,
in meinen Augen kommt die zu hohe Drehzahl von einem Überschwingen der Drehzahlregelung. Im Trace sieht man, dass der Drehzahlregler den Drehmomentsollwert zurück nimmt, sobald der Drehzahlsollwert konstant wird (waagerechte Drehzahllinie ab ca. 13,5s auf der Zeitskala). Das Zurücknehmen des Drehmoments erfolgt in einer Rampe. Bis das Drehmoment "gefunden" ist, bei dem die Drehzahl nicht mehr steigt, ist die Drehzahl schon zu gross geworden. Das Verhalten lässt sich möglicherweise durch Ändern der Parameter des Drehzahlreglers verbessern.

Mögliche "Workarounds" (statt Änderung der Parameter):
- geringere Solldrehzahl ("Sicherheitsabstand" zur Überdrehzahl wird größer)
und/oder
- eine flachere Rampe der Solldrehzahl -> das Überschwingen ist dann nicht so stark

Gruss
poitouesel


----------



## MCPC10 (28 Juni 2021)

zako schrieb:


> .... Motorüberdrehzahl? Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber Du hast einen recht kleinen Motor und bist geberlos unterwegs. Der Drehzahlistwert wird nur übers Motormodell berechnet (wobei bei so kleinen Motoren durchaus Nichtlinearitäten oder keine thermische Ausgewogenheit im Motor möglich sind). Hast Du womöglich schon Meldungen wie "Motor gekippt" etc. wegparametriert?
> Ggf. nochmal neu in Betrieb nehmen: Zunächst Leitungswiderstand bestimmen (berechnen) und eintragen, dann stehende und abschließend drehende Messung durchführen. Vorteilhaft ist es bei der CU240 auch, wenn der Drehzahlsollwert gut zum -istwert passt.
> Womöglich ist es einfacher eine CU310-2 aufzuschnappen und einen Geber am Motor anzubauen (falls das noch geht).


Motor gekippt hab ich schon etwas hochgestellt. Mit der CU310 wäre schön aber der Auftraggeber will alles so kostengünstig wie möglich, also auch net die Lösung (leider).


----------



## MCPC10 (28 Juni 2021)

poitouesel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in meinen Augen kommt die zu hohe Drehzahl von einem Überschwingen der Drehzahlregelung. Im Trace sieht man, dass der Drehzahlregler den Drehmomentsollwert zurück nimmt, sobald der Drehzahlsollwert konstant wird (waagerechte Drehzahllinie ab ca. 13,5s auf der Zeitskala). Das Zurücknehmen des Drehmoments erfolgt in einer Rampe. Bis das Drehmoment "gefunden" ist, bei dem die Drehzahl nicht mehr steigt, ist die Drehzahl schon zu gross geworden. Das Verhalten lässt sich möglicherweise durch Ändern der Parameter des Drehzahlreglers verbessern.
> 
> Mögliche "Workarounds" (statt Änderung der Parameter):
> ...


Das ist auch eine Idee, müsste ich mal testen. Das ändern der Parameter wäre aber auch kein Problem wenns sein muss.


----------



## poitouesel (29 Juni 2021)

Ich möchte vorausschicken, dass das Finden passender Reglerparameter meist Zeit und etwas Herumprobieren benötigt.
Ich kann aus der Ferne keine passenden Parameter bestimmen. Daher möchte ich auf die SIEMENS Betriebsanleitung für die CU240 verweisen, Abschnitt 8.21.2 "Erweiterte Inbetriebnahme" -> "Motorregelung" -> "Geberlose Vektorregelung mit Drehzahlregler".

PS: Aus dem Verlauf des Drehmomentsollwerts sehe ich, dass in der Zone um die zu hohe Drehzahl herum nicht gebremst wird. Wäre auch unlogisch, da die (absolute) Drehzahl (Soll und Ist) ja dort nicht verringert wird.


----------

